# Upper third region of all photos with Nikon D5500 in AUTO MODE while using Flash is dark or shaded.



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 3, 2017)

I have suddenly faced a frustrating problem  with Nikon d5500. That is, while taking photos on automode, and with flash on the photos have dark band on the upper third of every photos. I would like to mention only when the flash is turned on and the problem persists irrespective of whichever mode I use auto mode or program mode with flash on. With no flash everything is fine. The shutter speed is 1/60-1/200 usually in automode when i have observed the band, never outside that range. I have also tried resetting factory settings, turning on off , fomatting the memory card BUT to no avail. I can understand this problem in Manual mode but whats the solution if the problem is in AUTO mode. Plesase get me out of this.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2017)

Are you certain of the shutter speed?  Sounds like you're shooting over sync to me.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 3, 2017)

Shoot slower than 1/200 sec


----------



## Destin (Oct 3, 2017)

Check your settings for the assigned sync speed. 

It sounds like your camera is selecting a shutter speed above the sync speed, which should theoretically be impossible in auto mode.


----------



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Shoot slower than 1/200 sec


As i said the issue is in AUTO MODE. and whtever shutter speed i use in other modes with flash on, the dark region persists. Without flash everyting is just perfect.


----------



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Destin said:


> Check your settings for the assigned sync speed.
> 
> It sounds like your camera is selecting a shutter speed above the sync speed, which should theoretically be impossible in auto mode.


thanks, but that issue in auto mode is dumbfounding me.


----------



## Alexr25 (Oct 4, 2017)

What flash are you using? If it's the pop-up one built into the camera is the lens or lens hood shading the light from the flash?


----------



## goodguy (Oct 4, 2017)

For years I was scared of flashes, I did my best to avoid working with them, you need to understand flash and work with the limitation they are designed to have.
I agree with everyone, it looks like you are shooting over your sink speed, its looks like the only explanation.
Get out of the safe AUTO mode, learn your camera and you will be able to figure out yourself what is going on.
Maybe issues with your flash ?
Maybe some settings in your camera is causing shutter speed to work faster then it can handle with the flash on.
Are you using the camera flash or an external flash that you have on the hot shoe.
If you using an external flash maybe issue is with flash ?
Go to camera store and try another flash.
It really is hard to help, I think you need to play with camera and flash until you understand what is the issue.
Put camera on Shutter Priority, set shutter speed to 1/30 and take a picture, do you still see the dark line ?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2017)

Alexr25 said:


> What flash are you using? If it's the pop-up one built into the camera is the lens or lens hood shading the light from the flash?



Lens hoods don't cast shadows caused by pop-up flashes across the _top _of images.


Unless you hold the camera upside-down.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2017)

Avishekh Gautam1 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot slower than 1/200 sec
> ...



Seems to me your camera is unaware that you have a flash attached to it.   It is some cheaper third party flash?


----------



## Destin (Oct 4, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Avishekh Gautam1 said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



It’s the built in flash. 

There has to be a problem with your camera. I would try factory restoring all settings. If that fails, contact Nikon.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 4, 2017)

Do some shots in manual mode with the flash.  In your current shots with flash in Auto and Program, what shutter speed is showing in the EXIF data, and what ISO.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2017)

Destin said:


> It’s the built in flash.


did you talk to the OP directly?


----------



## Destin (Oct 4, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the built in flash.
> ...



I read his post.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2017)

OP is going to have to provide example Photos with full EXIF data with the image, rather than what the OP "thinks" the setting is in the various modes.

Only then would we be able to get past a theoretical analysis of the problem.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 4, 2017)

Avishekh Gautam1 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Check your settings for the assigned sync speed.
> ...



Which "auto" mode are you using - Program, Aperature (auto), or Shutter (auto).


----------



## john.margetts (Oct 4, 2017)

Sounds to me that the sync is wrong and the flash has flashed before the first shutter curtain has reached the bottom of the sensor. If that is in Auto, the camera has a fault.


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2017)

The OP likely does not know the image as it is projected onto the image sensor is _upside down_ relative to what is seen in the viewfinder.
With front shutter curtain flash sync being the default setting from the factory if the flash fires before the front curtain has fully opened the top of the image is black because the curtain is blocking light from reaching the bottom 1/3 of the image sensor.

I agree with john. that if the D5500 is in green AUTO mode when the problem manifests - the camera is malfunctioning and requires repair.


----------



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Alexr25 said:


> What flash are you using? If it's the pop-up one built into the camera is the lens or lens hood shading the light from the flash?


its the built in flash and i haven't used the lens hood.


----------



## Destin (Oct 5, 2017)

Avishekh Gautam1 said:


> Alexr25 said:
> 
> 
> > What flash are you using? If it's the pop-up one built into the camera is the lens or lens hood shading the light from the flash?
> ...



The only way we can effectively help you is if you post a photo for us to view.


----------



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Destin said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Avishekh Gautam1 said:
> ...


yeah its the built in flash. I tried  factory settings. i speculate my camera
needs repair....


----------



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> Do some shots in manual mode with the flash.  In your current shots with flash in Auto and Program, what shutter speed is showing in the EXIF data, and what ISO.


Thanks. i will try some photos and post later today. Shutter speed 1/60 and ISO was 100 WHEN i tired auto mode (green-dial) flash yesterday.


----------



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> Do some shots in manual mode with the flash.  In your current shots with flash in Auto and Program, what shutter speed is showing in the EXIF data, and what ISO.


Thanks. I will try doing that today and will post the pictures as well.


john.margetts said:


> Sounds to me that the sync is wrong and the flash has flashed before the first shutter curtain has reached the bottom of the sensor. If that is in Auto, the camera has a fault.


i hope its not cameras fault but eventually it seem that it is.......


----------



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 5, 2017)

KmH said:


> The OP likely does not know the image as it is projected onto the image sensor is _upside down_ relative to what is seen in the viewfinder.
> With front shutter curtain flash sync being the default setting from the factory if the flash fires before the front curtain has fully opened the top of the image is black because the curtain is blocking light from reaching the bottom 1/3 of the image sensor.
> 
> I agree with john. that if the D5500 is in green AUTO mode when the problem manifests - the camera is malfunctioning and requires repair.


yeah its the green AUTO mode. might be its malfunctioning coz everything i have tried till now has been to no avail........


----------



## Avishekh Gautam1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the built in flash.
> ...


its the built in FLASH


----------



## Braineack (Oct 6, 2017)

try a factory reset first and foremost then.


----------

